# [V] Filmposter



## Gabbagadnalf (8. März 2009)

Hallo Leute habe sehr viele Filmposter (so 700 bis 800 stück) bei mir rumliegen. Würde sie gern verkaufen. pro Poster 1 Euro oder im pack.  Filmliste kommt noch.

_noxi-edit_
So bitte hier die Liste viel spaß beim durhgucken wenn einer was haben möchte bitte pm an mich danke

Eagle Eye (2 mal)
Ananas Express (3 mal )
7 Zwerge  Der Wald ist nicht genug 
World Trade Center 
Monster House
Unbekannte Anrufer
Beowulf und Grendel
Hard Luck
Liebe ist Nervensache
Scoop der Knüller
Nacht im Museum (2 Mal )
klick
Bloody Waves
reine Formsache
Bangkok Dangerous
Arnt
Mortel The final cut
Henry Pole vom Glück verfolgt
Astronaut Farmer (2 verschiedene )
Stop Lost (2 mal )
Tödliche Währung
The Signal
Untraceable
P.S. Ich liebe dich 
Open Water 2
Der Bodyguard
Catch a Fire
Dragen Tiger Gate
Brockback Mountian
Undisputed 2
Metamorohosis 
Pathfinder
Schräger als Fiktion (5 mal )
Babel
Fantastic Movie (2 mal )
Halb Tot 2
Kill Bobby Z (2 verschiedene )
Killers
Death in Paradise
deine Ex mein Albtraum
Goal 2
Android Apocalypse (2 mal )
Shooter (2 mal )
Ferryman
Alatriste (2 mal )
Triff die Robinsons
Yo-Yo Cops
The Contracs
Ricky Bobby (2 mal )
Der Fluch
Exild
Plane Dead
Rache ist Sexy
Tristan und Isolde
Der Zodiac Killer
Doon
Hostel (2 mal)
Wicker Man
Man about Town 
Reatun of the Living Dead 4
The Dencent
Die Seuche 
In the Mix
Chaos
Fluch 93
Mord im Pfarrhaus
Goldene Zeiten (3 mal )
G
Death Tunnel
Match point
Isolation (2 mal )
The Da Vinci Code
Hard Cops
Shotters Gangster
Children of Men
Die Sieben Schwerter
Shadow boxing
Attack Force
Walking Tall 2
Lukas der Ameisenschreck 
Big Mamas Hous 2
Annapolis
Couch Geflüster
Antarctikar 
Das Parfüm (5 mal )
Lady Vengeance (3 verschiedene )
Transamerican
Wilderness
Das gösste Spiel seine Lebens
Shadow Man
Zombies
Turistas
Das Omen (2 mal 
Jede Sekunde Zählt
Out of Season
TKKG
Agriff des Sebelzahntigers (2 mal )
Dark Remains
Frau mit Hund sucht (2 mal )
Stealth 
Der Hochzeit Crasher
Geheime Staats Affären
Stay Alive (2 verschiedene )
Animal 
Bandidas
The Jacket
Feed
Harsh Times
College Animals 2
Silent Killer
Dalas 362
Siegfried
Rancid
Five Fingers
The Reckoning 
Evil 
Ein Duke kommt selten Allein
Wie sehr liebst du mich 
Wächter der Nacht
Twister Sister
Casanova
Das Ende (2 mal )
2001 Maniacs
Red Dusk
Polly blue eyes
Double zero
Traumata
ich , du und der andere (2 mal)
Kill Z One
Brick
Antikörper
Into the Blue
Smiley Face (2 mal )
The Eye
Ben X
Apocalypto
Der BTK Killer
Die Super Ex (2 mal )
See no Evil
Borat
Die Chaoscamper
She's the Man (2 mal )
Wo ist fred
Mit Herz und Hand 
Little Man
Hatchet
The Night Listers (3 mal )
Shrek der dritte
Unsichtbar (2 mal )
Marie Antoinette
Nacho Liebre
Todes Date 2
Pumkinhead
Zathura
Unknown
Friends with Money
Spartan
The Hills have Eyes 2
The Story Boys
Shadow Boxer (2 mal )
Black Sheep
Just Friends (2 mal )
Lieben und lassen
Diamond Dogs
Memory
Animel 2
Unrest
Curse of The Golde Flower
Vergeltung (2 Mal )
The Contractor
Hot Fuzz
Party Animals 2
Projekt Gold
Die Hard 4.0
Macbeth
i want candy ( 2 mal )
Das Perfekte Verbrechen
Oceans 13
Zodic 
The Reaping
Der Führer
weißt du was geil wär
Intimate Enemies
Der Kindergarten Daddy 2
Halloween
Enttarnt
Ich weiß wer mch getötet hat
Russisches Roulette (2 mal )
Schreie im Parkhaus
Straightheads (2 mal )
Jindabyne
Elizabeth (2 mal )
Tödliche Versprechen
Seed
Die Todeskanidaten (2 mal )
Borderland (2 mal )
Hunting party
Five Across the Exes
Control
Shepard
Gefahr und Begierde (2 mal )
Die Schatzinsel
Der Fuchs und das Mädchen
King of California
Free Rainer
Der Eisige Tod
Hitman
Schwerter des Königs (2 mal )
Löwen und Lämmer
Transformers
Evan Allmächtig
Der Date Profi
Motel (2 mal )
Stormbreaker
Fido
Death Proof
Herzen
Die Eisprinzen
Dead Marry
Mulberrystreet
Der Wixxer
Until Dead
Botched
Vollidiot
One Way
Stop the Yard
Drillbit Taylor (2 mal )
Interwiev
Verliebt in die braut (2 mal )
Der Rote Baron (2 mal )
Felon
Love Vegas (3 mal )
Das Weisenhaus (5 mal )
27 Dresses (5 mal ) 
willkommen zu Hause Rosscoe Jenkins (2 mal )
Columbus Day
The Art of War
Troopic Thunder
W.
Stiefbrüder
Center Stage 2
Skin
Asterix bei den Olympischen Spielen
Wild Boyz
Drachenläufer


Hier noch ein Paar Spieleposter

Stundman Ignation (Gameposter)
Lost Planet (Gameposter)
Commandos Strike Force (Gameposter)
Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter (Gameposter)
Red- Steal (Gameposter)
Infernal (Gameposter)
Battlestation Midway (Gameposter)
Darkstar One (Gameposter)
Rise an Fall (Gameposter 5 mal ) [/quote]


----------



## noxious (8. März 2009)

Ich meld mich schonmal.


*Herr der Ringe und Matrix reservier*  
sofern was davon dabei ist


----------



## Mothman (8. März 2009)

Wenn du von Horrorfilmen welche hast, dann bin ich sehr interessiert. Kommt halt auf die Filme an. Ich warte gespannt auf die Liste.


----------



## vinc (8. März 2009)

Hast du eins von "28days later"/ "28 weeks later" da?

Edit:
Dieses?


----------



## noxious (8. März 2009)

Mal allgemeine Fragen:

1. Wo hast du die her?

2. Hast du die schonmal aufgehangen? Löscher / Tesafilm?

3. Wie groß sind die? Sind da so Mega-Teile dabei?


----------



## hailtotheking (8. März 2009)

und vor allem: wurden die schon mal gefalten?


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (8. März 2009)

noxious am 08.03.2009 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal allgemeine Fragen:
> 
> 1. Wo hast du die her?
> 
> ...




1. immer mal geschnekt bekommen aus Videotehken 
2. nein 
3 normale größe wie sie im kino hängen


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (8. März 2009)

hailtotheking am 08.03.2009 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> und vor allem: wurden die schon mal gefalten?




die bekommt man immer gefaltet


----------



## Mothman (8. März 2009)

Poster bekommt man in der Regel gerollt.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (8. März 2009)

ja kann sein ich nicht bei mir sind alle perfekt gefaltet


----------



## frogi (8. März 2009)

@Gabbagadnalf :

Hast PM.


----------



## SuicideVampire (9. März 2009)

Ich hätte gerne Death Proof , wenn das noch da ist. Alles weitere per PM.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (10. März 2009)

SuicideVampire am 09.03.2009 00:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte gerne Death Proof , wenn das noch da ist. Alles weitere per PM.




alle zusammen für 50 euro inkl versand mache ich auch. 
Weg sind 

spartan

die hard 4.0

Children of Men

The Da Vinci Code

Hitman

Transformers

Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter (Gameposter)

Commandos Strike Force (Gameposter)


der rest noch vorhanden


----------



## Lordnikon27 (10. März 2009)

Gabbagadnalf am 10.03.2009 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> der rest noch vorhanden



Falls Suicide Vampire  Death Proof nicht nimmt, hätte ich es gern.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (10. März 2009)

Lordnikon27 am 10.03.2009 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Gabbagadnalf am 10.03.2009 16:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





doch nimmt er ^^


----------



## Lordnikon27 (10. März 2009)

Gabbagadnalf am 10.03.2009 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordnikon27 am 10.03.2009 16:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (10. März 2009)

Lordnikon27 am 10.03.2009 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Gabbagadnalf am 10.03.2009 17:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




kannst die restlichen ja nehmen für 50 inkl versand


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (11. März 2009)

Ich füge noch 2 mal Max Payne dazu Filmposter


----------



## frogi (11. März 2009)

Gabbagadnalf am 11.03.2009 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich füge noch 2 mal Max Payne dazu Filmposter



Haste meine PM nicht gekriegt?


----------



## Avenga (12. März 2009)

hätte interesse an borat und die hard 4.0


----------

